# Couple of guys in the orchestra pit.



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Love watching Beck .
Pete deserves so much credit for his body of work.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Well that was fun.

My Pete autographed Quadrophenia LP (behind glass). An incredible album in every way.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

If you haven’t already done so, check out PT’s biography. Well written and brutally honest. A friend is a big fan and was turned off by the book. (Caveat emptor).


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

How's Pete going to windmill sitting down??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow that works well with the orchestra. Beautiful piece of music.

Beck......what a voice. Just magic no matter what he does.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Alex said:


> If you haven’t already done so, check out PT’s biography. Well written and brutally honest. A friend is a big fan and was turned off by the book. (Caveat emptor).


I got half through it and put it the recycling bin.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> I got half through it and put it the recycling bin.


Ha ha ha


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

bentwire17 said:


> Love watching Beck .
> Pete deserves so much credit for his body of work.




One of my all time favourite Who songs. Number one on that soundtrack (followed by 5:15). It literally gives me goosebumps and I can NOT play it quietly.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m One on the same album always strikes somewhere deep inside for me. Far and away my favourite Who album. It’s a journey.


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya I read Pete’s book. I took it for what it was . His story. All good.

Back to the vid, Becks facial moments as a orchestra guy through the song are a gas.
As an example at 2:18 tone, well “Kills”.
Beck is God, lol.


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

I would love to have all the guitars that Pete destroyed. It would be quite a collection. All I managed to get was a guitar cord from the Colliseum in 69'. 'Who's Next' is still one of my favorite albums.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Something tells me that these two were stellar athletes.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

bentwire17 said:


> Pete deserves so much credit for his body of work.


Would have been nice to be able to hear him. Should've stuck with the Hiwatts. 

The change at 3m03s seemed off/odd. Anybody else?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> I got half through it and put it the recycling bin.


I've read so many bios, I kinda had to read Pete's. Can't say it blew me away. 

But I did _finish_ it.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Quadrophenia, such a great album,with so many classic tunes. Hardly a bad one, reminds me of Physical Graffiti in that sense. I'll add Cut My Hair, to the personal faves list. 
As an aside, I'm almost a doppelgänger for Pete's current state of scalp coverage.
I was thinking,would you include Pete on a list of three rock stars you could sit around at a restaurant table with? Great stories, but I'd always be worried he would go off if he didn't like his entree, or a question you might ask.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Oh the stories Pete could tell over coffee or a couple pints. I'd enjoy that. Might even be a little afraid of flailing arms included for visuals. 

Quadrophenia is in my top 5 favourite movies. I could only get a PAL version when I went to buy the DVD, so I bought a second DVD player so I could set the region. Such a classic movie.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Verne said:


> Quadrophenia is in my top 5 favourite movies. I could only get a PAL version when I went to buy the DVD, so I bought a second DVD player so I could set the region. Such a classic movie.


The '96 Live used some clips from that movie. Worth checking out if you haven't seen it.
PJ Proby killin' it as The Godfather. Zak on drums. And that 'eyes without a face' dude is in it somewhere  .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> How's Pete going to windmill sitting down??


Well beck and to have his guitar off to the side so it still hung low enough for him.


----------

